
US issues emergency cyber security directive as hackers strike during shutdown - wil_I_am_27
https://news.sky.com/story/us-issues-emergency-cyber-security-directive-as-iran-linked-hackers-strike-during-shutdown-11616241
======
equalunique
The civilian agency I worked for during the 2013 shutdown had the majority of
it's IT staff from fully funded contracts, the net effect of which was IT
operations were not significantly impacted in spite of federal workers being
furloughed. While this shutdown is longer than any that came before it, I
expect a number of these agencies are continuing relatively normal IT
operations.

